
DEFCON is in town, and Las Vegas club's site gets hacked - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/news/defcon-hacker-las-vegas-wet-republic-vandalized-tiesto-club/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b&linkId=40311718
======
ungzd
TLDR: shareware download website with autostarting videos

~~~
Nicksil
That site was absolutely atrocious. Spent a few minutes removing elements with
uBlock's tool; parsing all the scripts with uBlock, Privacy Badger. After all
was said and done, didn't even read the article - just couldn't. Incredible.

\- 121 requests

\- 89.4 MB transferred

\- 38.4 s

That's POST 'sanitization.' I cut it off after that.

[http://i.imgur.com/N4rp7Qm.png](http://i.imgur.com/N4rp7Qm.png)

~~~
jrnichols
how on earth does anyone now think that's a positive website experience?
autoplaying videos are awful. ads are bad enough. but the ridiculous amount of
data they're just soaking up is unbelievable. Almost 90 MB!?

------
dotBen
I love DEFCON, attended a few times, but I never understand why the big LV
hotels agree to host it.

 _Before you say 'money', my experience is that DEFCON attendees are very
unlikely to gamble (the main reason to host conventions). Plus all the
collateral damage: I remember the Starbucks POS systems at the Rio would
always be hacked during DEFCON and other guests couldn't work out why the wifi
didn't work_

~~~
ryanlol
>my experience is that DEFCON attendees are very unlikely to gamble

You're just hanging out in the wrong crowd.

------
matthberg
The 'hack' if you read the article, isn't actually any hack, instead it was
in-house advertising for one of their events. It was not added as part of any
hack.

The title is misleading, and needs to be rewritten. I suggest "Las Vegas Club
advertising misinterpreted as a DEFCON hack"

------
mr_spothawk
counter-point: this is viral marketing, and I'll bet it's incredibly
effective.

------
gist
Maybe not a hack but a clever way for the venue to get the obvious free
publicity.

